# If you are looking for steroids/anabolics look here.+Affiliate application



## lycosky32 (Oct 6, 2014)

First of all , i want to promote you a website that sells anabolics/steroids .
I am affialite with them for long time , and they pay well , they also are trusted and send the products after payment + Tracking code .
I am also a customer of their , so i can guarante you that they are trusted and not another scam website .

If you want to buy anything or you want to be also an affiliate with them visit the website bellow.

Link of the store :

Affiliate link application :


----------



## Yaya (Oct 6, 2014)

Finally! !!!

Been looking for 3 years

Omg..wicked pumped


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 6, 2014)

BANNED

Welcome to UG asshat.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 6, 2014)

AAAAAAAAANNNnndd...he's gone.


----------



## Paolos (Oct 6, 2014)

WTF is wrong with these fukers


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 6, 2014)

Killer 1st post!  I always wanted to get my gear through an affiliate like.  I like to live dangerously.  Not only do I prefer bunk gear I look forward to making new friends in LE.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 6, 2014)

Damn YOU'RE affiliated and YOU'RE a customer?!? They must be legit considering YOU give us YOUR word. Fuking clown. 

New people, PLEASE don't PM this asshat for info.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2014)

more and more of these douchnozzles show up...someone will get scammed poor fuk


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 6, 2014)

Aw, poor guy.  He's just trying to get you to buy injectable motor oil from a reputable site.  You got an ulcer and necrotizing fasciitis from that steroid I sent you? Too bad.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2014)

EggheadMuscle said:


> Aw, poor guy.  He's just trying to get you to buy injectable motor oil from a reputable site.  You got an ulcer and necrotizing fasciitis from that steroid I sent you? Too bad.



^^^^ these are the fuks u wanna watch out for...scammmer scum


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 6, 2014)

Why ban him when we can have all this fun...


----------



## snake (Oct 6, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> more and more of these douchnozzles show up...someone will get scammed poor fuk



Ya but that means we're out there if they are finding us and that's a good thing!


----------



## Seeker (Oct 6, 2014)

Where the hell did you learn how to write? You dumb idiot!


----------



## JAXNY (Oct 6, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Where the hell did you learn how to write? You dumb idiot!



Yeah but seeker, he gave you his guarantee.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 6, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Yeah but seeker, he gave you his guarantee.



Yeah he's affiliate them long time. Lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## AlphaD (Oct 6, 2014)

Im in. I choose number 181 for the deca


----------



## Bassman101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Yeah he's affiliate them long time. Lol



Not only an affiliate he is a customer too!


----------



## Retired Bulldog (Nov 8, 2014)

Ill take 12 of each


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank **ck you guys are here, I was all ready to buy every piss filled vial of Eboladrol they had. Phew.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 8, 2014)

Retired Bulldog said:


> Ill take 12 of each



I'll match that and raise it to 24. Not missing out on this amazing opportunity.


----------

